

2048 for physicists - houseofshards
http://milrivel.github.io/LHC/

======
volune
This would been cooler if it actually followed physics in some way other than
simply using physics terms. Combining 2 gluons makes a proton? This variant is
just nonsensical.

~~~
EC1
2048, the "has this ship already sailed or can I still get on" version.

------
symmetricsaurus
As others have said this game has nothing to do with physics except for the
names of the tiles.

If the progression followed particle masses it would make a tiny bit more
sense but it doesn't. The neutrinos for example, are much lighter than their
counterparts. I guess that masses would not make sense to use since the Higgs
boson is not the heaviest known particle at 125 GeV, that distinction goes to
the top quark at 173 GeV.

A more realistic game based 2048 and physics might be hard to make. Colliding
particles does not work according to some recipe like: electron+positron makes
a muon or something like that.

Instead there are a large number of possible recipes(Feynman diagrams) for
every collision. In fact we have can have any reaction that is allowed as long
as you conserve energy, momentum, angular momentum, electric charge and a few
other exotic quantities. Each of these reactions can be assigned a probability
and you cannot know beforehand what the outcome of a certain reaction will be.
Adapting this into a 2048-style game is not obvious.

A game that would actually work is adding up neutrons and protons into atomic
nuclei. Having a nucleus with 2048 nucleons is of course not very realistic
but if you add in the decay of unstable isotopes only reaching Uranium-238 may
be hard enough.

------
fdej
Could someone please make a meta-2048 where each possible tile is one of the
different versions of the 2048 game?

~~~
jffry
Here you go:
[http://jffry.github.io/2048-Meta/](http://jffry.github.io/2048-Meta/)

(I admittedly did very little for this:
[https://github.com/jffry/2048-Meta/blob/master/js/html_actua...](https://github.com/jffry/2048-Meta/blob/master/js/html_actuator.js#L64))

~~~
TeMPOraL
Haha, nice one :).

Now, could someone make _recursive 2048_ , where the tiles are _instances_ of
2048 game and the whole thing loops on itself, the top game being also the
bottom one in one branch of a tree?

------
iLoch
Huh, turns out I actually don't give a shit about the numbers and I just like
mashing bright colours together.

------
gum_ina_package
I thought the Hexagon 16384 game was pretty innovative, as well as some other
2048 forks, but this is just getting out of hand.

~~~
bfish510
I actually think this is quite clever. It's not a tech improvement but its a
domain shift that fits well. I took something from it, in a different way than
other clones did.

~~~
frozenport
His combinations make no sense. Just a random strings.

------
k0mplex
Apps are now memes

~~~
MertsA
Really tells you something about the cost of development over time. 10 years
ago this would have sounded insane.

------
mhewett
That was a lot of fun. It would be nice to have a small explanation of the
particle equations on the page for the non-physicists in the audience.

~~~
SifJar
That wouldn't make much sense, seeing as these combinations aren't physically
accurate. You don't make an electron neutrino by combining two electrons, for
example.

------
Phargo
This is oddly much easier to understand and focus on.

~~~
jasonkostempski
I came here to say that. Looks like the colors are all that's needed for the
game to be playable.

------
deletes
Are the collisions at least plausible?

~~~
ars
> Are the collisions at least plausible?

No. And I'm kinda disappointed about it.

------
zamalek
Looks like we have solved the origin of the universe. Everything is just one
massive 2048 game.

~~~
doorhammer
2048's all the way down

------
ars
Can you use a larger font? It's OK for the words to go to two lines.

~~~
midas007
Yeah, maybe just use the symbols and have that as "alt" / accessibly text.

------
mschuster91
Does anyone have a overview of all the 2048 offsprings created so far?

~~~
cfj
Some can be found on [http://2048.directory/](http://2048.directory/)

There's also a subreddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/2048](http://www.reddit.com/r/2048)

------
seppo0010
[https://i.cloudup.com/BdsYF1nusy-1200x1200.png](https://i.cloudup.com/BdsYF1nusy-1200x1200.png)

~~~
marcosdumay
That's wrong. I already looked, and you still won and lost at the same time.

------
cmapes
I realized that 2048 has quickly become the first code-meme of HN.

